# KYT News and Sign-Ups



## CIAwesome526 (Dec 20, 2015)

GREAT NEWS EVERYBODY!:
I (CIAwesome526) AM NO LONGER HOST FOR THE REST OF THIS SEASON. DinohScene WILL BE YOUR PERMANENT HOST!






*-I'm not accepting anymore sign ups as of 07-07-'16, there's well over 60 users on the list and it keeps on growing, there's more people signing up then I can make KYT threads this year.*
*To reach the end of the list, KYT would run until Feb 10th '17.*
*This thread just serves as a template for people to roughly estimate when their session is due.*
*Thank you for understanding <З-*

**IMPORTANT INFORMATION!**
*Seeing CIAwesome526 is quite busy these days, he's asked me, DinohScene to take control over KYT for a while.*
*Once CIAwesome526 is active on Temp again, I'll give everything back to him.*
*What does this means for you Tempers you ask?*
*Well, this means that KYT will be active again! (<-   ~CIA)*
*Also, anyone that is on the list of KYT and wishes not to be in there anymore, please PM me @DinohScene so I can edit it.*

*So, without further boring you, get on your lazy bum and start asking questions to the Tempers!*


*I will post news on KYT including new sessions, extended sessions, canceled sessions and more here! make sure to watch this thread if your interested in actively participating in KYT! *

*Please respond to polls.*

KYT Rules and Information: ​


Spoiler: KYT Rules & Info (Updated: Jul 2015):




One lucky user will be questioned for three days.​
Users can ask as many many questions as they want. Just be sure to change 'em up a bit. Question templates some users use get stale very fast.​
Feel free to ask questions on multiple topics, from favorite video game genre to favorite book. Remember not to go too far and ask discomforting questions.​
Try to keep your questions in one post, but if you think of more later on you can post again.​
If you only get a few or no replies you will be given an extra day, for a total of 4.​
If your session is getting lots of attention especially towards the end I might give you an extra day, maybe.​
If you want your session moved backward or removed, just ask me in a PM, and I may do it. If your name was never on the list just ask me at any time.​
Some KYT threads will have polls asking for your opinions on previous sessions and if the rules should be tweaked more or if it went well. Please respond to these polls.​
If you're on the KYT list, please, also participate in asking questions to others on the list, this prevents KYT sessions from being empty and generates more interest for your own as well.​
Tempers that change their name and are on the list that fail to notify me about their name change will get kicked off the list.​
​



List of future sessions:


Spoiler: Upcoming sessions



None


​
Ongoing Session:
None

Removed from KYT:
Members will get removed from KYT due to inactivity\suspension\bans and or name changes.
If you're offline for more then 2/3 weeks, you will be removed from the KYT list.
The same goes for changing your username without PMming me, I'll remove your name and won't re add you.
If you're going on holiday for a long time or can't access your PC for a while, please shoot me @DinohScene a PM so I can keep it in mind.
Please do note that this isn't a way to park your name on a spot.
If you come online during the time you where supposed to be away several times and you're not answering PMs, I'll remove you from the list without notice.


*To Have your session added to the list simply post a reply below! Its that simple! *

Have fun! ​


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 20, 2015)

Make mine too


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Dec 20, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Make mine too


Edit: Turns out you've been on the list!


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 20, 2015)

Eh why the fuck not.
Sign me up~


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Dec 20, 2015)

DinohScene said:


> Eh why the fuck not.
> Sign me up~


k


----------



## GalladeGuy (Dec 22, 2015)

Can I sign up?


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 22, 2015)

Is it okay if I can be moved up just a little bit?


----------



## Megalegacy98 (Dec 22, 2015)

Can I be signed up?


----------



## TecXero (Dec 22, 2015)

What's KYT? I googled around and highly doubt what I found is relevant.


----------



## Megalegacy98 (Dec 22, 2015)

TecXero said:


> What's KYT? I googled around and highly doubt what I found is relevant.


Know Your Temps. Basically people ask you questions and you answer them.


----------



## Sono (Dec 22, 2015)

Can I haz join?


----------



## BobDoleOwndU (Dec 22, 2015)

Might be fun to do this; sign me up!


----------



## TecXero (Dec 22, 2015)

Megalegacy98 said:


> Know Your Temps. Basically people ask you questions and you answer them.


Oh yeah, I checked out one of those threads. I wouldn't mind picking the brain of a more experienced developer. I might have to check it out if a developer pops up on there.


----------



## Megalegacy98 (Dec 22, 2015)

TecXero said:


> Oh yeah, I checked out one of those threads. I wouldn't mind picking the brain of a more experienced developer. I might have to check it out if a developer pops up on there.


Would be cool if smea got interviewed  (probably not tho)


----------



## MichiS97 (Dec 22, 2015)

I'd like to give it a try


----------



## osm70 (Dec 22, 2015)

OK, OK I will try.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Dec 22, 2015)

if I'm allowed to do this again then sign me up!


----------



## Sono (Dec 22, 2015)

TecXero said:


> Oh yeah, I checked out one of those threads. I wouldn't mind picking the brain of a more experienced developer. I might have to check it out if a developer pops up on there.



I am an experienced developer  I've never made exploits though, but I've made a lot of programs'n'utilities


----------



## Blue (Dec 22, 2015)

Sign me up 2DAY PLZ.


----------



## plasma (Dec 22, 2015)

Sign me up for this, it seems fun, even if the wait looks like to be 4 years+
Quite literally, my turn would be Soon™


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 22, 2015)

I'm up next correct?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Dec 22, 2015)

Never mind, disregard this post.


----------



## Lacius (Dec 22, 2015)

I'll sign up.


----------



## Wellington2k (Dec 22, 2015)

Count me in.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jan 17, 2016)

I'm Back! KYT will be starting shortly


GalladeGuy said:


> Can I sign up?


Yes.


Tomato Hentai said:


> Is it okay if I can be moved up just a little bit?


Yes


Megalegacy98 said:


> Can I be signed up?


Absolutely.


MarcusD said:


> Can I haz join?


Sure thing.


BobDoleOwndU said:


> Might be fun to do this; sign me up!


Your in!


MichiS97 said:


> I'd like to give it a try


I'll sign you up.


osm70 said:


> OK, OK I will try.


Got it. Your in.


Lucifer666 said:


> if I'm allowed to do this again then sign me up!


You can absolutely do it again.


Aqib Ali said:


> Sign me up 2DAY PLZ.


U R IN 2 DAY.


Plasma Shadow said:


> Sign me up for this, it seems fun, even if the wait looks like to be 4 years+
> Quite literally, my turn would be Soon™


Your in. The approximate wait time is: SOON™ (Translation: a long time).


Jack_Sparrow said:


> I'm up next correct?


No. And it's about time you've been banned.


ComeTurismO said:


> Never mind, disregard this post.


Disregarded


Lacius said:


> I'll sign up.


K.


Wellington2k said:


> Count me in.


You've been counted in.

Wow. Lots of entries!


----------



## GalladeGuy (Jan 17, 2016)

@CIAwesome526 are you gonna fix the list?


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jan 17, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> @CIAwesome526 are you gonna fix the list?


Yes. I'm just dealing with the site for the temp challenge.


----------



## Blue (Jan 17, 2016)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> I'm up next correct?


Nope, you're banned and don't exist


----------



## signz (Jan 17, 2016)

Always enjoy those, so definitely count me in!


----------



## Xanthe (Jan 17, 2016)

Sure man. Sign me up


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jan 17, 2016)

SignZ said:


> Always enjoy those, so definitely count me in!


Your in.


Adamant Lugia said:


> Sure man. Sign me up


Signed up.


----------



## GalladeGuy (Jan 17, 2016)

I'm #35... This may take a while.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jan 17, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> I'm #35... This may take a while.


About 5 months


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Feb 11, 2016)

please sign up here, I don't mind responding to PMs, but it's just easier if you post here.

Edit: hes alive.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 11, 2016)

Sure why not, I'll join.
It'll take a while before it's my turn but I'm in no rush. I've been reluctant to join before, but I guess it might be fun


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Feb 11, 2016)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Sure why not, I'll join.


Ok, great.


----------



## frogboy (Feb 11, 2016)

i've done one of these a few years back, but i'm down to do it again.


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Feb 11, 2016)

Sign me up!


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Feb 11, 2016)

Boogieboo6 said:


> Sign me up!





frogboy said:


> i've done one of these a few years back, but i'm down to do it again.


Ok, putting you down.


----------



## SockNaste (Feb 11, 2016)

Sign me up! XDDDDDDD


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Feb 11, 2016)

SockNaste said:


> Sign me up! XDDDDDDD


Ok


----------



## BurningDesire (Feb 13, 2016)

I guess I will sign up


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Feb 13, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> I guess I will sign up


Ok.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Feb 16, 2016)

@BlackWizzard17's Session is over! I hope everyone involved enjoyed it despite it being only one page. @breaktemp's session is starting tomorrow! Have fun!


----------



## Apple Pie (Feb 16, 2016)

I find this exciting!! can you sign me up?


----------



## wormdood (Feb 16, 2016)

awesome add me up.  lol


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Feb 16, 2016)

wormdood said:


> awesome add me up.  lol





Apple Pie said:


> I find this exciting!! can you sign me up?


added! 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

breaktemp's session has started!


----------



## ac3ds (Feb 16, 2016)

I would love to be in this


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Feb 16, 2016)

ac3ds said:


> I would love to be in this


ill add you in


----------



## Monado_III (Feb 17, 2016)

I guess I'll sign up.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Feb 17, 2016)

Monado_III said:


> I guess I'll sign up.


ok


----------



## DarkRioru (Feb 19, 2016)

add me too!! lol


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Feb 19, 2016)

DarkRiolu264 said:


> add me too!! lol


Will do!

Ok. Added.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Feb 25, 2016)

breaktemp's session is still open if you want to get in any last minute questions.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Feb 25, 2016)

Added a poll. Everybody vote!


----------



## Seriel (Feb 25, 2016)

Still waiting for my session. Nyeheheheheh.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 25, 2016)

CIAwesome526 said:


> Added a poll. Everybody vote!


ya it's much better than dat CumTurisma guy..


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Feb 26, 2016)

@breaktemp's session is done!


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Feb 28, 2016)

My session is starting! You better ask me some questions >: (


----------



## ComeTurismO (Feb 29, 2016)

Add me in the list  I'll take sum questions.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Feb 29, 2016)

Wow thanks guys.....


----------



## GhostLatte (Feb 29, 2016)

CIAwesome526 said:


> Wow thanks guys.....
> View attachment 40728


I beg you don't cry ;o;


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Feb 29, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> I beg you don't cry ;o;


too late


----------



## GhostLatte (Feb 29, 2016)

CIAwesome526 said:


> too late


It's just a prank, bro gone sexual in the EoF 2K16.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Feb 29, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> It's just a prank, bro gone sexual in the EoF 2K16.


i dont care if thats what you think, because i know im bad at closing threads on time, but im looking for honest answers.

Edit: what I said sounded kind of insensitive. I do care what you think, I meant I don't care as in it wouldn't bother me if thats what you think.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2016)

Thanks Crystal the Glaceon and DarkFlare69 for the generous votes in the poll. Speaking of Crystal the Glaceon and DarkFlare69, they have the next 2 sessions! Crystal the Glaceon's session will be starting soon.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 6, 2016)

Wait a sec, how do you view who voted in your poll?


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> Wait a sec, how do you view who voted in your poll?


Click on the number of votes.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 6, 2016)

CIAwesome526 said:


> Click on the number of votes.


Ah, got it!


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon's session has started! Everyone ask questions!


----------



## YugamiSekai (Mar 6, 2016)

SIGN ME UP!


----------



## Touko White (Mar 7, 2016)

I voted 'What's KYT?' because I don't really know, until now.
But, feel free to sign me up, I'm willing to answer almost any questions you might have of me properly. 

I just hope the thread can't be drowned out. Also, I don't mind, not doing it, because there's more important Tempers, than me.

~Cammy


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 7, 2016)

Cammygirl192 said:


> I voted 'What's KYT?' because I don't really know, until now.
> But, feel free to sign me up, I'm willing to answer almost any questions you might have of me properly.
> 
> I just hope the thread can't be drowned out. Also, I don't mind, not doing it, because there's more important Tempers, than me.
> ...


I'll add you


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 12, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon's session has ended. Everybody come back tomorrow for DarkFlare69's session.


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 22, 2016)

I'd like to apply to this awsomeness!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 29, 2016)

Where are you, CIAweslack69? Lets continue this


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 29, 2016)

ComeTurismO said:


> Where are you, CIAweslack69? Lets continue this


I second that.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 30, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> I'd like to apply to this awsomeness!


im adding you to the list


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 30, 2016)

CIAwesome526 said:


> im adding you to the list


Thank you!


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 12, 2016)

@DragorianSword's session starts tomorrow!


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 13, 2016)

DragorianSword's session has begun! Everybody ask questions! https://gbatemp.net/threads/know-your-temps-dragoriansword.422806/


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Apr 15, 2016)

Put me down for one!


----------



## MsMidnight (Apr 17, 2016)

Same bb


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Apr 17, 2016)

I'd like to do another one. My last KYT was 5 years ago


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 17, 2016)

8BitWalugi said:


> I'd like to do another one. My last KYT was 5 years ago


And not looks like your next one will be in five years... 

KYT has lots of upcoming sessions.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 17, 2016)

@emmanu888's session has started! https://gbatemp.net/threads/know-your-temps-emmanu888.423289/


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Apr 17, 2016)

Sign me up please.


----------



## Justinde75 (Apr 17, 2016)

Sign me up dude!


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 18, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> Sign me up dude!


I'll add you tomorrow.


----------



## Sono (Apr 18, 2016)

Why is my name always crawling down? 

It'll take a SOON™ for my session to come


----------



## Pikasack (Apr 18, 2016)

I can wait a year for mine, maybe two, sign me up I guess, and when it gets to me, let me know because I might forget about this really...


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 18, 2016)

CIAwesome526 said:


> I'll add you tomorrow.


its moving up, trust me. pm me if you want to change your session time

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Pikasack said:


> I can wait a year for mine, maybe two, sign me up I guess, and when it gets to me, let me know because I might forget about this really...


ill add you.


----------



## FTRBND (Apr 19, 2016)

i guesssssss i could try


----------



## Supster131 (Apr 19, 2016)

I'm down!


----------



## Luglige (Apr 19, 2016)

Senpai notice mah.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (May 7, 2016)

Luglige said:


> Senpai notice mah.


You want to be added, my little kouhai?


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2016)

When will my session be on?


----------



## CIAwesome526 (May 7, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> When will my session be on?


Today my Senpai


----------



## Deleted-379826 (May 7, 2016)

Id love to be on


----------



## CIAwesome526 (May 7, 2016)

Vinny's session has started. ask him questions. Im sure we _all_ have things to ask


----------



## Deleted-379826 (May 7, 2016)

CIAwesome526 said:


> Vinny's session has started. ask him questions. Im sure we _all_ have things to ask


is that me or @VinsCool


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> is that me or @VinsCool


Me 

Wait, is your name Vinny as well?


----------



## Deleted-379826 (May 7, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Me
> 
> Wait, is your name Vinny as well?


nickname  it's actually Vincent


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> nickname  it's actually Vincent


Oh ok XD

My real name is Vinny though


----------



## Deleted-379826 (May 7, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Oh ok XD
> 
> My real name is Vinny though


nice lol on a side note heres a question

What are your thoughts on undertale?
and are you a9lh master race and what do you think of the whole "race"


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> nice lol on a side note heres a question
> 
> What are your thoughts on undertale?
> and are you a9lh master race and what do you think of the whole "race"


You could ask me on my KYT session


----------



## Deleted-379826 (May 7, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> You could ask me on my KYT session


is it not check last post on fifth page?


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> is it not check last post on fifth page?


Just right there 

https://gbatemp.net/threads/know-your-temps-vinscool.425501/


----------



## Deleted-379826 (May 7, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Just right there
> 
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/know-your-temps-vinscool.425501/


oh lol sorry


----------



## Lucar (May 7, 2016)

@CIAwesome526 DON'T FORGET ABOUT KYT LIKE YOU DID FOR TWO MONTHS AGAIN K? K.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (May 7, 2016)

Lucar said:


> @CIAwesome526 DON'T FORGET ABOUT KYT LIKE YOU DID FOR TWO MONTHS AGAIN K? K.


I didn't forget. I just couldn't get on. I was dying to come online again.


----------



## joyoshi (May 8, 2016)

Sign me up for this shit I love infodumping


----------



## CIAwesome526 (May 8, 2016)

joyoshi said:


> Sign me up for this shit I love infodumping


Remind me in a few hours please. I'm at six flags. Just catching up on what's going on. No time for my volunteer 'work'


----------



## DinohScene (May 8, 2016)

Hey CIA, just let me do KYT, you slack :c


----------



## CIAwesome526 (May 8, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Hey CIA, just let me do KYT, you slack :c


Heck naw. Sry


----------



## DinohScene (May 8, 2016)

CIAwesome526 said:


> Heck naw. Sry



hater ;-;
Then stop slacking.
At this pace, we'll still be busy at the end of 2050.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (May 8, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> hater ;-;
> Then stop slacking.
> At this pace, we'll still be busy at the end of 2050.


With all the experimen5al stuff I work with its usually technical troubles that stop me. I think when I'm online I work pretty hard on kyt. Maybe not compared to others, I haven't been around too long.
If you really want to take over kyt eventually then pm me and I'll work something out.


----------



## joyoshi (May 8, 2016)

CIAwesome526 said:


> Remind me in a few hours please. I'm at six flags. Just catching up on what's going on. No time for my volunteer 'work'


Friendly reminder


----------



## Dorimori (May 8, 2016)

I guess I'll join


----------



## Ridge (May 10, 2016)

Oh, can I do this? This seems fun!


----------



## Davidosky99 (May 10, 2016)

Sign mii up


----------



## Erikku (May 10, 2016)

why the hell not, I'll join to


----------



## the_randomizer (May 10, 2016)

Not sure if it's too late, but hopefully I can sign up.


----------



## VashTS (May 10, 2016)

ill do it if you are taking takers


----------



## Albireo6972 (May 12, 2016)

Why not, lets do this, sign me up


----------



## Jayro (May 13, 2016)

Sure, I'll do this. Sounds fun.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (May 14, 2016)

Erikku said:


> why the hell not, I'll join to





the_randomizer said:


> Not sure if it's too late, but hopefully I can sign up.





Jayro said:


> Sure, I'll do this. Sounds fun.


signing you up


----------



## Sono (May 14, 2016)

Y U pushing me lower and lower on the list? I'll never get on KYT


----------



## VinsCool (May 14, 2016)

I'm quite satisfied. My session lasted 6 days XD


----------



## Deleted-379826 (May 14, 2016)

Whens my turn coming? lmao I hear Itll take forever


----------



## smileyhead (May 14, 2016)

I have made some precise calculations, and now I know, that if no session takes longer than 4 days, and every session starts the day after the previous one ends, the earliest I get a session is 7.06 months from now.  (And I've been signed up for a couple of moths already.)


----------



## Deleted-379826 (May 14, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> I have made some precise calculations, and now I know, that if no session takes longer than 4 days, and every session starts the day after the previous one ends, the earliest I get a session is 7.06 months from now.  (And I've been signed up for a couple of moths already.)


i signed up like right when @VinsCool session started


----------



## smileyhead (May 14, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> i signed up like right when @VinsCool session started


And why are you mad at your GBA SP for that?


----------



## Deleted-379826 (May 14, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> And why are you mad at your GBA SP for that?


lmao


----------



## Froster (May 14, 2016)

Aaaaa I want to try this 
Sign me in


----------



## CIAwesome526 (May 14, 2016)

should have put a warning: 

*Warning:*
*Average wait time: ~12 months*


----------



## smileyhead (May 14, 2016)

CIAwesome526 said:


> should have put a warning:
> 
> *Warning:*
> *Average wait time: ~12 months*


Definitely.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (May 14, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> Definitely.


I'm going to try to cut that time down. Next session (today) will have a new poll


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 15, 2016)

I thought I was added onto the upcoming list a while ago.


----------



## smileyhead (May 15, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> I thought I was added onto the upcoming list a while ago.



Can't wait until I'm able to ask you questions.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 15, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> Can't wait until I'm able to ask you questions.
> View attachment 49373


Y-you're spooking me.


----------



## smileyhead (May 15, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Y-you're spooking me.


----------



## BurningDesire (May 16, 2016)

@CIAwesome526 How much longer I need my daily dose of entitled attention.


----------



## Supster131 (May 16, 2016)

I'm still not on the list, senpai notice me pls '_>'


----------



## CIAwesome526 (May 18, 2016)

Give me time. I'll do it tonight. I'm sick.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (May 27, 2016)

*Endoverend's session has begun!*

(also, would you like your name on the list again @VinsCool? )


----------



## Kingy (May 27, 2016)

I would love to be on the list!


----------



## proflayton123 (May 27, 2016)

Can I sign up, pls


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (May 27, 2016)

Might as well sign me up


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 9, 2016)

@CIAwesome526 has given me control over KYT for a while.
I'll add you two to the list in a second.


----------



## Kingy (Jun 9, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> @CIAwesome526 has given me control over KYT for a while.
> I'll add you two to the list in a second.


Do you mean three?


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 9, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> Do you mean three?



3 yes, added anyway~
New KYT is up in a couple of minutes~


----------



## Kingy (Jun 9, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> 3 yes, added anyway~
> New KYT is up in a couple of minutes~


cool. :^)


----------



## Albireo6972 (Jun 9, 2016)

Could you add me as well, I asked back on page 7, but I think @CIAwesome526 got busy at the time.


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Jun 9, 2016)

I completely forgot about this my bad :\


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jun 10, 2016)

Albireo6972 said:


> Could you add me as well, I asked back on page 7, but I think @CIAwesome526 got busy at the time.


Dont hate me D:


----------



## Albireo6972 (Jun 10, 2016)

CIAwesome526 said:


> Dont hate me D:



lol, it's all good, I understand, life gets going and things happen so it's all good.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 10, 2016)

Added~


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 10, 2016)

Can you add me plz? (<•_•>)


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 12, 2016)

Done~


----------



## MsMidnight (Jun 14, 2016)

Most users that are on upcoming sessions haven't been seen since Jan-Mar. Will they be removed ?


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 14, 2016)

I'll skip the ones that aren't active yes.
Those will be put on a list for later on.


----------



## hii915 (Jun 14, 2016)

Sign me up plz


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 14, 2016)

Added~


----------



## richardparker (Jun 15, 2016)

hey @CIAwesome526  ! could you please sign me up? i hope its not a hassle for anyone...


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 15, 2016)

Added~


----------



## richardparker (Jun 15, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Added~


thanks! so...till when will i be getting a turn? any idea?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 15, 2016)

Open to sign ups? Then would you kindly sign me up dino?


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 15, 2016)

richardparker said:


> thanks! so...till when will i be getting a turn? any idea?



Avarage of 4 days per user.
Suspended users get skipped and inactive users get removed.
So it'll be a while ;p



FrozenIndignatio said:


> Open to sign ups? Then would you kindly sign me up dino?



Added <З


----------



## Justinde75 (Jun 15, 2016)

Can't wait till I get my turn!


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 15, 2016)

I'm thinking about reducing it to 3 days as we got over 60 users now.



Justinde75 said:


> Can't wait till I get my turn!



Should be soon~


----------



## DarkGabbz (Jun 15, 2016)

Sign me up


----------



## Feeling it! (Jun 16, 2016)

Please tell me more about how I can endanger my personal life by posting all my shit on the internet.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 16, 2016)

DarkGabbz said:


> Sign me up



Added~



Feeling it! said:


> Please tell me more about how I can endanger my personal life by posting all my shit on the internet.



Only you have control over that.


----------



## rikumax25! (Jun 19, 2016)

I WANT TOO


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 19, 2016)

Added~


----------



## Kinqdra (Jun 19, 2016)

love the concept, sign me up pls


----------



## Seriel (Jun 19, 2016)

Came here to complain about why it isn't my turn yet, realised it almost is. lmao.
Lel i've been waiting for literally ages. Like half a yeah maybe heheh.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 19, 2016)

Kinqdra said:


> love the concept, sign me up pls



Added~



Jackus said:


> Came here to complain about why it isn't my turn yet, realised it almost is. lmao.
> Lel i've been waiting for literally ages. Like half a month maybe heheh.



CIA has been occupied with school related things a lot, pretty much leaving no time for Temp and KYT.
Seeing I'm online 24/7, CIA has temporarily given me the lead over KYT.
Now with a lot of sign ups, I decided to give everyone 3 days instead of 4.
This will speed up the list quite a bit.
Other then saying "please, wait till it's your turn" I can't do much else.
Otherwise it wouldn't be fair to the other tempers ya know ;]
You'll soon receive a PM saying you're up!


----------



## Seriel (Jun 19, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> CIA has been occupied with school related things a lot, pretty much leaving no time for Temp and KYT.
> Seeing I'm online 24/7, CIA has temporarily given me the lead over KYT.
> Now with a lot of sign ups, I decided to give everyone 3 days instead of 4.
> This will speed up the list quite a bit.
> ...


(o shit i meant half a year not month D: )

Anyway it's all cool, I can't wait for my turn!


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 19, 2016)

Me too! I can't wait my turn!


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 19, 2016)

Jackus said:


> (o shit i meant half a year not month D: )
> 
> Anyway it's all cool, I can't wait for my turn!



Give it ~3 weeks ish and you'll be up ;]


----------



## Kingy (Jun 19, 2016)

Same!


----------



## Lia (Jun 20, 2016)

Sign me up!


----------



## Katsumi San (Jun 21, 2016)

How often this is? I only see this trend of every other month? The list will be forever


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 21, 2016)

Added~



Katsumi San said:


> How often this is? I only see this trend of every other month? The list will be forever



Once every 3 days


----------



## TrashyClassy (Jun 23, 2016)

Sign me up please~


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 23, 2016)

Can you sign me up? ^.^


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 23, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> Can you sign me up? ^.^



Didn't you already have a KYT this round?

Anyway, both added~


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 23, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Didn't you already have a KYT this round?
> 
> Anyway, both added~


I might have. I don't remember.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 23, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> I might have. I don't remember.



I'll check the old threads later, if you had one then I'll have to remove it.
Otherwise more people are going for a second round.
As for now, you're still on the list ;]


----------



## astrangeone (Jun 26, 2016)

Hey, sign me up.  I've been around gbatemp for a while.


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jun 28, 2016)

Eh, I don't see why not.  Sign me up, please!


----------



## Katsumi San (Jun 28, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Added~
> 
> 
> 
> Once every 3 days


Hmm okay. Then please to do favor of adding name to abyss! Is random selection?


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jun 28, 2016)

Katsumi San said:


> Hmm okay. Then please to do favor of adding name to abyss! Is random selection?


No, the top name is selected from the list.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 28, 2016)

Added~


----------



## banzai200 (Jun 29, 2016)

If i can participate, sign me up o/


----------



## Reecey (Jun 29, 2016)

What the hell sign me up, its only a bit of fun! I should be very interesting for the debate, you will love me! Ask what you like guys, sky's the limit with me, ask away, ask away!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 29, 2016)

Sure sign me up.

gacube emelators FTW.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 29, 2016)

Added~


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jul 1, 2016)

@DinohScene Touko Whit is banned. Eliminate he from the list


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 1, 2016)

Marty2003 said:


> @DinohScene Touko Whit is banned. Eliminate he from the list



Suspended.
Suspended members remain on the list but their name is skipped and put away when their turn approaches.
Banned ones get removed.


----------



## proflayton123 (Jul 1, 2016)

It'll be fun to watch c:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 5, 2016)

Ooh, I wanna do thi- 

_looks at upcoming KYT list
_
...welp, it'll probably be a few years.


----------



## mashers (Jul 7, 2016)

Can you add me? I'd like to answer serious questions about hobbies, programming, autism and stuff


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 7, 2016)

You're in luck lad, you're the last one to be added.
Forgot to write a reply saying I stopped accepting sign ups.

Anyway, from now on, I'm not adding anyone to the list until further notice.


----------



## mashers (Jul 7, 2016)

Thanks @DinohScene!


----------



## TheKawaiiPug (Jul 8, 2016)

Can you sign me up where @Touko White was? I'm the same person as him.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 8, 2016)

TheKawaiiPug said:


> Can you sign me up where @Touko White was? I'm the same person as him.



You plan going haywire again and get suspended/banned again?


----------



## mashers (Jul 8, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> You plan going haywire again and get suspended/banned again?


----------



## Lightyose (Jul 10, 2016)

*cough* me too *cough* plzzzz *coughs loudly*


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 11, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> You're in luck lad, you're the last one to be added.
> Forgot to write a reply saying I stopped accepting sign ups.
> 
> Anyway, from now on, I'm not adding anyone to the list until further notice.


Good idea. It's best to end KYT for a bit after this is over.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 19, 2016)

Oh my!! This is awesome!!!!!  could I be a part of this please?

Edit- Nevermind, looks like signups are long overdue! Thanks anyways!


----------



## ThePanchamBros (Jul 20, 2016)

CIAwesome526 said:


> *-I'm not accepting anymore sign ups as of 07-07-'16, there's well over 60 users on the list and it keeps on growing, there's more people signing up then I can make KYT threads this year.*
> *To reach the end of the list, KYT would run until Feb 10th '17.*
> *If the list is a bit thinner again I might start accepting sign ups again.*
> *As for now, this thread serves as a template for people to roughly estimate when their session is due.*
> ...


sign me up


----------



## proflayton123 (Jul 20, 2016)

ThePanchamBros said:


> sign me up



Read the op


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricken (Jul 26, 2016)

*Grabs popcorn 'til February*


----------



## CrazySka (Jul 27, 2016)

CIAwesome526 said:


> *-I'm not accepting anymore sign ups as of 07-07-'16, there's well over 60 users on the list and it keeps on growing, there's more people signing up then I can make KYT threads this year.*
> *To reach the end of the list, KYT would run until Feb 10th '17.*
> *If the list is a bit thinner again I might start accepting sign ups again.*
> *As for now, this thread serves as a template for people to roughly estimate when their session is due.*
> ...



Can add me if you wish!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 28, 2016)

CrazySka said:


> Can add me if you wish!


*-I'm not accepting anymore sign ups as of 07-07-'16, there's well over 60 users on the list and it keeps on growing, there's more people signing up then I can make KYT threads this year.*
*To reach the end of the list, KYT would run until Feb 10th '17.*
*If the list is a bit thinner again I might start accepting sign ups again.*
*As for now, this thread serves as a template for people to roughly estimate when their session is due.*
*Thank you for understanding <З-*


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 4, 2016)

I'm slowly working down the list, anyone who has been offline for 2 weeks will be booted off the list!


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Aug 10, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> I'm slowly working down the list, anyone who has been offline for 2 weeks will be booted off the list!


i would send them a pm before booting em, a lot of people get email notifications for pms and will respond. its happened more than once. and maybe have a dormant list so that we know who was signed up, then periodically check those accounts to see if theyve logged back in. also, i see youve shortened sessions to 3 days at least, you should make it 2 (i know i wanted 4 but youve got about half a year of threads ahead of you assuming each session lasts exactly 3 days and run end to end.). And ive tweaked the OP to say that youll kick people off the list after 2 weeks instead of a month as you had it.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 11, 2016)

CIAwesome526 said:


> i would send them a pm before booting em, a lot of people get email notifications for pms and will respond. its happened more than once. and maybe have a dormant list so that we know who was signed up, then periodically check those accounts to see if theyve logged back in. also, i see youve shortened sessions to 3 days at least, you should make it 2 (i know i wanted 4 but youve got about half a year of threads ahead of you assuming each session lasts exactly 3 days and run end to end.). And ive tweaked the OP to say that youll kick people off the list after 2 weeks instead of a month as you had it.



Thought I updated the OP correctly.
Aye, I'll send them a PM and if there's no response then they'll just get booted off.
I'll keep it to 3 days, 2 is just to short (seeing some gather some interest again on the 3rd day)


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Aug 11, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Thought I updated the OP correctly.
> Aye, I'll send them a PM and if there's no response then they'll just get booted off.
> I'll keep it to 3 days, 2 is just to short (seeing some gather some interest again on the 3rd day)


i thought 2 was too short as well, thats why i chose 4. but its just too long, not the session as much as the list.


----------



## zazor5000 (Aug 13, 2016)

its to late.ban me


----------



## Mazamin (Aug 14, 2016)

Sign me up please


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 20, 2016)

I'll sign up for any new ones.


----------



## Lia_ (Aug 20, 2016)

Sign me up, please!


----------



## lefthandsword (Aug 20, 2016)

Sign me up if there's space for more people


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 20, 2016)

I must say sign me up as well when the time comes


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Aug 26, 2016)

I'd like one


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 15, 2016)

Sign me up up up, sign me up up up up...... IM ON FIRE.
ya sign me up


----------



## Chary (Sep 15, 2016)

I think the last one I did was in 2013? I'll have another shot at it, if it's still open.


----------



## Luckkill4u (Sep 18, 2016)

Can I get a KYT please?


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 22, 2016)

Just a friendly reminder that people who are on the KYT should actively participate in asking questions to other users.
This will generate more interest in your upcoming KYT session as well as it'll generate more interest in KYT as a whole.
Besides, it wouldn't be fair for others if you're expecting loads and loads of questions whilst not asking any in return.

Lately, I've seen a decline in the number of replies in KYT threads and I'm fearing that it'll be the end of KYT as we know it.

So again people, please, if you're on the KYT list, please actively participate in asking questions.
Be it one or many, any reply is a a good bump for the sessions and will (hopefully) relight the interest in KYT.

Thank you for understanding!


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Sep 22, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Just a friendly reminder that people who are on the KYT should actively participate in asking questions to other users.
> This will generate more interest in your upcoming KYT session as well as it'll generate more interest in KYT as a whole.
> Besides, it wouldn't be fair for others if you're expecting loads and loads of questions whilst not asking any in return.
> 
> ...


good idea


----------



## epicmartin7 (Sep 24, 2016)

Y'know. I'll try. Never done this before, but sounds like a lot of fun


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 25, 2016)

Anyone posting in this thread to sign up will automatically be added for the list of next season.
Details on the next season which includes some changes to KYT will come later~


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 26, 2016)

I'd like to sign up for this.


----------



## Halvorsen (Oct 1, 2016)

^Same


----------



## lefthandsword (Oct 4, 2016)

Never have AMA with online strangers before, I will give it a shot like others above me.


----------



## Zero72463 (Oct 11, 2016)

You can sign me up


----------



## Baccabechoppin (Oct 11, 2016)

Sign me up too I suppose! Should be a fun little experience


----------



## YugamiSekai (Oct 11, 2016)

SIGN ME UP!

EDIT: For the next season...


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Oct 13, 2016)

and Im in , sign me plz


----------



## Red9419 (Oct 16, 2016)

The KYT thread and this thread kinda contradict themselves. Are sign-ups still open? If so, i'd like to sign up.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 16, 2016)

Sign ups are closed.
The people that sign up now will be given priority if KYT gets a new season.


----------



## Red9419 (Oct 16, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Sign ups are closed.
> The people that sign up now will be given priority if KYT gets a new season.


Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 16, 2016)

No prob~


----------



## GreaterDog (Nov 9, 2016)

sign me up ! we need to know my existence *^*


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 9, 2016)

GreaterDog said:


> sign me up ! we need to know my existence *^*


 no we dont


----------



## GreaterDog (Nov 9, 2016)

DeoNaught said:


> no we dont


----------



## YugamiSekai (Nov 9, 2016)

DeoNaught said:


> no we dont


Yes we do.


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 10, 2016)

kprovost7314 said:


> Yes we do.


 Do we?


----------



## YugamiSekai (Nov 10, 2016)

DeoNaught said:


> Do we?


That's the point of this thread.


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 10, 2016)

kprovost7314 said:


> That's the point of this thread.


 The reason of this thread is to sign up


----------



## Jao Chu (Nov 15, 2016)

Meh, i always thought KYT was a bit too e-peen strokey to have a whole thread dedicated to yourself for 3 days, or maybe it its my crippling social anxiety preventing me from doing it, unsure 

But fuck it, sign me up son. The queue is so long now that KYT will probably be finished forever before it reaches me.


----------



## ItsKipz (Nov 21, 2016)

sign me up my boi


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Nov 27, 2016)

Can I join the list too?


----------



## Aurora Wright (Dec 3, 2016)

This is probably a mistake, but sign me up for the next session (if there'll be any).


----------



## Zero72463 (Dec 3, 2016)

Same here.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Dec 5, 2016)

How do you do?
Could I be signed up for whenever?


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 5, 2016)

HEY CAN YOU SING ME? I HAVE SOME REASONS TO SING ME UP I.. I.. I HAVE AN ALMOST FURRY CHARACTER BUT IM DON'T LIKE FURRYS SO MUCH AND.. AND.. I HAVE THIS COOL PICTURE OF MATHEUS CANELLA





AND.. AND..
I HAVE THIS COOL MUSIC TOO


----------



## sarkwalvein (Dec 5, 2016)

BlueFox gui said:


> HEY CAN YOU SING ME?


Is there anybody going to listen to my story ♫
All about the girl who came to stay? ♫
She's the kind of girl you want so much ♫
It makes you sorry; ♫
Still, you don't regret a single day. ♫
Ah girl! Girl! Girl! ♫

Done. /s


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 5, 2016)

sarkwalvein said:


> Is there anybody going to listen to my story ♫
> All about the girl who came to stay? ♫
> She's the kind of girl you want so much ♫
> It makes you sorry; ♫
> ...


OH.. sorry, i mean thanks XD


----------



## Posghetti (Dec 13, 2016)

Write your reply...


----------



## EthanAddict (Dec 19, 2016)

Can I sign up too?


----------



## Alkéryn (Dec 21, 2016)

I sign up


----------



## ItsKipz (Dec 22, 2016)

yo sign me up for this thanks


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 28, 2016)

Can I get signed up! ty ^~^


----------



## Lightyose (Dec 28, 2016)

I also want to sign up. But, you make the choice.


----------



## Jacklack3 (Dec 28, 2016)

*waves flag*


----------



## richardparker (Dec 31, 2016)

Sign me up, please, I'm back and I'm here to stay.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 1, 2017)

Count me in c:


----------



## Jao Chu (Jan 2, 2017)

My request to be added to the list here appears to have been ignored...

Am I not well known enough to be in the exclusive KYT circle, or?


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 2, 2017)

Jao Chu said:


> My request to be added to the list here appears to have been ignored...
> 
> Am I not well known enough to be in the exclusive KYT circle, or?


 he's not adding anybody yet until the ongoing sessions ends,
after that I think the people who asked first will get added to the list first,


----------



## Jao Chu (Jan 2, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> he's not adding anybody yet until the ongoing sessions ends,
> after that I think the people who asked first will get added to the list first,



Ahh, i see! Thanks for the info


----------



## jDSX (Jan 5, 2017)

Can I be signed up?


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 10, 2017)

CeeDee said:


> Ooh, I wanna do thi-
> 
> _looks at upcoming KYT list
> _
> ...welp, it'll probably be a few years.


_looks 6 months later_ 

_they forgot about me_


----------



## Nikki_swap (Jan 21, 2017)

time to sign  up.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 22, 2017)

You know, signups might already be closed. 

But if not, go ahead and stick my name in there somewhere. 
You might have to stab me to remind me to answer, but I will answer.


----------



## YugamiSekai (Jan 22, 2017)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> You know, signups might already be closed.
> 
> But if not, go ahead and stick my name in there somewhere.
> You might have to stab me to remind me to answer, but I will answer.


They're closed for now :|


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 27, 2017)

I would in fact like to be asked questions for I myself have _several _questions.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 30, 2017)

I would like to re-sign-up,
because I think when I signed up,
my username was different


----------



## Quantumcat (Feb 8, 2017)

Me?


----------

